# Sale Oriental Trading



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I found this pirate marked down from $49.99 to $19.99, thought at that discount someone here might be interested: Skeleton Pirate


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

Cool - thanks!


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

They have a lot of cool stuff on sale, but I'm surprised most of it's not at a bigger discount.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I bought this guy from them a few halloweens ago when they had him marked down post halloween to around the same price. He's pretty nice and I thought it was a good prop for my pirates theme. I've bought from them before on a number of occasions and have been very pleased.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Just a F.Y.I. ( not trying to hi-jack your thread peeweepison  ) , But Hobby Lobby had 90% off ALL Christmas today. Floodlight was 99 cents. Got some nice crosses for $1.49 that I'm going to put on my tombstones.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Holy moly that is cheapppppppppppppppp thanks for the heads up


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Oriental Traiding company has some good stuff.


----------

